# Careful with Lyft Scheduled Pick -Ups



## fernie501 (May 1, 2017)

I attempted my first ever scheduled picked up today! It was going to be a 30 mile trip to lax during the night hours so that means no traffic. woohoo! It seems like an awesome trip. Anyways, I went online as scheduled when I got the text messaged and I accepted the ride. However, once I was approaching the destination it was canceled. Literally one minute before the "scheduled" pick up time. 

So I started messing around with the rider lyft side and scheduled my own ride to see if I was able to accept it. Surprising, I was able to accept my own scheduled lyft lol. It was probably a bug or something, but here's the fun part. After I went and canceled my scheduled lyft ride from the riders app, it was still showing up on my drivers app. Four hours passed and it was still on my "pick ups". Eventually, It came down to the time I had to go online and go "pickup" the passenger(myself). I'm guessing lyft really doesn't give a crap if the drivers waste his/her gas for it to be canceled last minute.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Beta.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

It's testing man, nothing works perfect from day 1.

You discovered that we need cancellation fees from cancelled rides on schedule, beyond the normal cancellation costs since we went as far as to wait for them at that point.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So did you pay your self the 5 ?


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

fernie501 said:


> I attempted my first ever scheduled picked up today! It was going to be a 30 mile trip to lax during the night hours so that means no traffic. woohoo! It seems like an awesome trip. Anyways, I went online as scheduled when I got the text messaged and I accepted the ride. However, once I was approaching the destination it was canceled. Literally one minute before the "scheduled" pick up time.
> 
> So I started messing around with the rider lyft side and scheduled my own ride to see if I was able to accept it. Surprising, I was able to accept my own scheduled lyft lol. It was probably a bug or something, but here's the fun part. After I went and canceled my scheduled lyft ride from the riders app, it was still showing up on my drivers app. Four hours passed and it was still on my "pick ups". Eventually, It came down to the time I had to go online and go "pickup" the passenger(myself). I'm guessing lyft really doesn't give a crap if the drivers waste his/her gas for it to be canceled last minute.


I never got the text message to go online. How far in advance of the ride did you get the text message and what exactly did it say? I went online 5 min before the pickup and never got anything text or the hail.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There should be a substantial charge for the cancellation if it comes less than thirty minutes from the pick up time. And no, Lyft, ten dollars is not "substantial".


----------



## fernie501 (May 1, 2017)

Whiteorchids said:


> I never got the text message to go online. How far in advance of the ride did you get the text message and what exactly did it say? I went online 5 min before the pickup and never got anything text or the hail.


In the Lyft app it was showing to be online by 10:30 but I got a text message saying it was time for my ride at 10:25. It was a 17 min drive to the destination. Pick time was from 10:40-10:50. & It was cancelled at 10:39


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

fernie501 said:


> In the Lyft app it was showing to be online by 10:30 but I got a text message saying it was time for my ride at 10:25. It was a 17 min drive to the destination. Pick time was from 10:40-10:50. & It was cancelled at 10:39


Thats weird my ride was 7 min away but I got online early stayed online up until the 12:15 it was scdeuled 12:15- 12:20. I kept checking it was still in my scheduled pickups. I guess next tine i wont even go online until i get a text. It wasted my time.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There should be a substantial charge for the cancellation if it comes less than thirty minutes from the pick up time. And no, Lyft, ten dollars is not "substantial".


I thought that said "Lyft dollars." I was like, "Great, they're paying us in Monopoly money now."


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

It sounds like you should be given a $10 cancellation fee. I'd write in to support for that money.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

d0n said:


> It's testing man, nothing works perfect from day 1.
> 
> You discovered that we need cancellation fees from cancelled rides on schedule, beyond the normal cancellation costs since we went as far as to wait for them at that point.


Scheduled rides do have an increased cancellation fee, it's $10.

Unfortunately you have to write in to get it applied. Because of this I suggest screenshots of the scheduled ride, the request coming in, the request after acceptance, the text messages, and anything else pertaining to the ride.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

I just added one to my rescheduled pickups for tomorrow 12:15 to 1:20 underneath it says be sure to go onlune before 12pm. So do i wait until I get a text to go online or do I go online about 10min before?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> I just added one to my rescheduled pickups for tomorrow 12:15 to 1:20 underneath it says be sure to go onlune before 12pm. So do i wait until I get a text to go online or do I go online about 10min before?


I've been going online at the time they state.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> I've been going online at the time they state.


When does the accept appear? Do you get a text that says go online now. I've done this twice now gone online when added to my pickups but never got hailed by them. Hmmm


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> When does the accept appear? Do you get a text that says go online now. I've done this twice now gone online when added to my pickups but never got hailed by them. Hmmm


You receive a ping just like a regular request.

Could be they cancelled the request. I've received everyone I've added. Everyone has cancelled immediately after I accepted the ping. In the last 24 hours I'm at $50 in scheduled ride cancellations without ever leaving the house.


----------



## fernie501 (May 1, 2017)

Update: Contacted lyft and got $5 cancellation fee.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

fernie501 said:


> Update: Contacted lyft and got $5 cancellation fee.


Why did they give you $5 and not $10?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If you ever decide to do another scheduled ride I would cal or text the pax to make sure they want the ride.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> You receive a ping just like a regular request.
> 
> Could be they cancelled the request. I've received everyone I've added. Everyone has cancelled immediately after I accepted the ping. In the last 24 hours I'm at $50 in scheduled ride cancellations without ever leaving the house.


Do they send a text message its time to go online? I added one just now it says pickup time 2:48 - 3:48 why an hour for a pickup?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> Do they send a text message its time to go online? I added one just now it says pickup time 2:48 - 3:48 why an hour for a pickup?


No idea why the hour window. Yes they have been sending texts.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> No idea why the hour window. Yes they have been sending texts.


I know my other had 10min window. Waiing and hour im sure within that time i would get on demand request


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Whiteorchids said:


> I just added one to my rescheduled pickups for tomorrow 12:15 to 1:20 underneath it says be sure to go onlune before 12pm. So do i wait until I get a text to go online or do I go online about 10min before?


I don't understand this. You people are told about scheduled pickups how far in advance?? I've had two scheduled pickups and Both times they come up as a ping that says scheduled pickup with the scheduled time being almost the EXACT time it took me to get to the pax. I never got a "text" in advance or any other type of notification


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Zoey jasmine said:


> I don't understand this. You people are told about scheduled pickups how far in advance?? I've had two scheduled pickups and Both times they come up as a ping that says scheduled pickup with the scheduled time being almost the EXACT time it took me to get to the pax. I never got a "text" in advance or any other type of notification


I had one for 10 tonight no text the time window was 10 min not an hour like the two I posted above. No ping for a scheduled so I'm supposed to wait an hour for a ping?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Beur said:


> Everyone has cancelled immediately after I accepted the ping. In the last 24 hours I'm at $50 in scheduled ride cancellations without ever leaving the house.


Why are they all immediately cancelling?

And how are you getting cancel fees for immediate cancels??



Whiteorchids said:


> I know my other had 10min window. Waiing and hour im sure within that time i would get on demand request


This is someone giving themselves PDB peak hour and/or guarantee rides.

Like, duh.


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

I wonder if Lyft is creating lots of fake scheduled rides just to determine driver interest?

I got a scheduled ride request Monday night for Tuesday morning. I went online five minutes early to wait for the scheduled hail. Instead I received another request which I accepted. Since it was a much longer fare, I missed the originally scheduled fare. Wonder what happens to that expecially if there are no other drivers around. I think there are max 3 in my immediate area.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Human v2.0 said:


> I wonder if Lyft is creating lots of fake scheduled rides just to determine driver interest?
> 
> I got a scheduled ride request Monday night for Tuesday morning. I went online five minutes early to wait for the scheduled hail. Instead I received another request which I accepted. Since it was a much longer fare, I missed the originally scheduled fare. Wonder what happens to that expecially if there are no other drivers around. I think there are max 3 in my immediate area.


With the max window of an hour for mine scheduled today im sure to get a ride request while waiting for it which I dont want as i need to stay near home so thats why i scheduled this one. Lyft rules says on demand takes priority over prescheduled and if you dont accept while waiting for prescheduled if affects your acceptance rate. Boo


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Why are they all immediately cancelling?
> 
> And how are you getting cancel fees for immediate cancels??


Did you bother reading the screenshot I posted? If not, go back and read it, everything is explained there.

Who knows why they cancel.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Beur said:


> Did you bother reading the screenshot I posted? If not, go back and read it, everything is explained there.
> 
> Who knows why they cancel.


Are you encouraging them somehow though?


----------



## Kat.from.New.Jersey (Apr 29, 2016)

fernie501 said:


> I attempted my first ever scheduled picked up today! It was going to be a 30 mile trip to lax during the night hours so that means no traffic. woohoo! It seems like an awesome trip. Anyways, I went online as scheduled when I got the text messaged and I accepted the ride. However, once I was approaching the destination it was canceled. Literally one minute before the "scheduled" pick up time.
> 
> So I started messing around with the rider lyft side and scheduled my own ride to see if I was able to accept it. Surprising, I was able to accept my own scheduled lyft lol. It was probably a bug or something, but here's the fun part. After I went and canceled my scheduled lyft ride from the riders app, it was still showing up on my drivers app. Four hours passed and it was still on my "pick ups". Eventually, It came down to the time I had to go online and go "pickup" the passenger(myself). I'm guessing lyft really doesn't give a crap if the drivers waste his/her gas for it to be canceled last minute.


There have been multiple problems when I have scheduled pick-ups as a Lyft driver. Either I don't get the request for the scheduled pickup, or when I go online I get a request for another ride that's not my scheduled pickup so I miss my request for my scheduled pickup, or the schedule pickup just dissappears. Luckily, Lyft "Help" has compensated me for most of their f*ck ups. If it worked correctly, it is a great concept. Ive had my whole night planned out with scheduled pickups, lasting about 3 or 4 hours straight. Too bad only one of those rides worked out and I missed out on money from other rides while waiting or driving to my scheduled pickups.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Here's what is happening with Lyft's "Scheduled Rides:"

Lyft schedules the ride so they can assure their rider that a driver will pick them up and complete their ride. They schedule the ride with you. At the appropriate time, Lyft notifies you, you log on, and are dispatched to the scheduled ride.

HOWEVER...once you are en route, *Lyft begins looking for a closer driver* to the pickup point. If they find one immediately, you get canceled immediately and the ride goes to that driver. If another driver comes online one minute away after you've driven 20 minutes and are five minutes away -- you get canceled and the other driver gets the ride.

The above procedure is called *re-dispatch*, and is applied to _*every* accepted Lyft ride request_. 

NO Lyft ping is honest. 
ALL Lyft ride requests you accept are TENTATIVE. 
The ride does exist, but you may very well be canceled en route and your ride may be given to another driver. 
In Lyft's mind, that's better service to the rider. It sucks for drivers, and should cause all Lyft drivers to take ALL Lyft pings with a grain of salt.

It ain't your ride until the pax is in your car and you START the ride.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

fernie501 said:


> I attempted my first ever scheduled picked up today! It was going to be a 30 mile trip to lax during the night hours so that means no traffic. woohoo! It seems like an awesome trip. Anyways, I went online as scheduled when I got the text messaged and I accepted the ride. However, once I was approaching the destination it was canceled. Literally one minute before the "scheduled" pick up time.
> 
> So I started messing around with the rider lyft side and scheduled my own ride to see if I was able to accept it. Surprising, I was able to accept my own scheduled lyft lol. It was probably a bug or something, but here's the fun part. After I went and canceled my scheduled lyft ride from the riders app, it was still showing up on my drivers app. Four hours passed and it was still on my "pick ups". Eventually, It came down to the time I had to go online and go "pickup" the passenger(myself). I'm guessing lyft really doesn't give a crap if the drivers waste his/her gas for it to be canceled last minute.


December 15, 2017

I need a Lyft ride to Ohare Airport tomorrow morning. Due to the luggage and 4 of us traveling, I attempted to schedule a Lyft PLUS, but Lyft doesn't allow advance scheduling of PLUS rides. Contacted Lyft support, but I think most of them are on Christmas break.

So, I download the UBER app. Lo and Behold, Uber DOES have a larger "XL" vehicle that's available for scheduled pickup. As a Lyft driver, it pains me to use Uber, but for a 5:50am pickup on Saturday morning, I don't want to take any chances. Now, to go see if Uber has any passenger discount codes available.

Uber's app seems to be more user friendly than Lyft's too. Lyft had better get on the ball!

-Allen


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh dude, I was reading this and went to the app and for the first time in months, first time ever there was a request and I snatched it! $30 bucks or so...


----------

